# Fire Forest: Indomitability (SPOILERS)



## OnlineDM (Dec 7, 2010)

SPOILERS AHEAD



I'm getting ready to run my group through the battle with Indomitability at the end of the Fire Forest adventure.  I haven't read too far ahead yet (only a little ways into the third adventure), so it's possible that this question is answered in a later adventure.

One of Indomitability's abilities is "Rejuvenation."  This says that whenever Indomitability or its host is reduced to 0 HP or less, "Indomitability does not die, but reforms 1d6 days later."  

The Aftermath description on page 31 specifically refers Indomitability being killed, so I'm a little bit confused.  On that same page, the Premonition box has Crystin seeing Indomitability again in the future.

It certainly sounds like Indomitability will not stay dead.  Is that correct?  Can anyone point me toward the adventure in which Indomitability's return occurs, if in fact it does happen?  I just want to make sure I lay the ground work appropriately. (Does he come back to Innenotdar or somewhere else, for instance?)

Also, for story purposes, what is different between the heroes' battle with Indomitability and Anyariel's?  The back story indicates that Anyariel soundly defeated Indomitability with the Song of Forms being sung, but that the stag wouldn't die (not that the stag kept coming back, but that it wouldn't die in the first place), and this is why Anyariel pinned the beast to the lake bed.  What is different when the party does the same thing?  Why can they kill Indomitability (if only temporarily) while Anyariel couldn't?


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 7, 2010)

Huh. I think you just pointed out a plot hole no one else ever mentioned. Because yeah, by the rules of the fey song, he straight-up shouldn't be able to die, which means your options would be "Let him go" or "Trap him again." (Or "stand around hacking him forever so he never gets up.")

First time around, Indomitability won't die, and it's wrecking stuff, so the fey trap it in physical form, and Anyariel pins it to the lakebed so it can't cause no mischief.

This time around, let's say that Indomitability is weaker, because his essence is spread through the forest. If you stop the song, well, fighting him makes sense because once you deal enough damage, he abandons his body and his spirit flees. If the song is still going, then let's say when you drop him to 0 hp, the fey song might not reach far enough, so his spirit -- which is spread out across the whole forest -- manages to slip away.

Oh, and Indomitability does indeed return. In adventure 9, the PCs discover that he's holding back a mass of trillith who are trying to reach the surface through Gate Pass. His experience in the forest has changed him, and he has transformed into Vigilance, a glowing white stag instead of a flaming one. He's an ally to the party there.


----------

